# Beretta 686 stock



## blackbear (Jul 9, 2018)

How big a deal and cost is it to have a Beretta 686 length of pull changed  will the stock have to be cut?
The factory length with pad is 14 3/4 inch right not,I would like to have it 13 3/4 could I possibly just take the pad off and install a plastic butt plate?
Where would I get one to do it right?you know I would not want a Sears butt plate on a Beretta?
And if I decide to cut the stock and put the pad back on,how much does it cost and how long of a wait?


----------



## jmoser (Jul 9, 2018)

Check out Tron here in MI - fantastic stock work.  Or Graco.

Is this a field gun?  If so you will want to cut the stock and have a pad ground to fit.  Once you cut the profile is a bit smaller and the standard pads wont fit right.

If a target gun have an adjustable buttplate installed [also must cut the stock.]

Its a 1 hour job for an expert but you will be without your stock for 2-3 weeks most likely if you have to send it off.

You can find shorter replacement stocks but they will be $$ for 686 and the wood wont match the forend as well.


----------



## JackSprat (Jul 9, 2018)

If you go to a big sporting clays shoot, there will be stock people there who can measure you and do the work overnight, or at least by the end of the shoot.  You you can also compare work and different systems.

You don't have to enter the shoot.

Two big upcoming shoots in the near future.

Trust me, you want a pro to measure you before someone starts hacking away at it.

If you have the stock cut, (and all of mine are) there is minimal cost to add a quality recoil pad at the same time,

The Forest City shoot will probably have the most vendors,

*Meadows Gun Club
           Forsyth, GA
                           Friday-Sunday, August 17-19, 2018
            Turkey Shoot * 


*Forest             City Gun Club
           Savannah, GA
           We-Su, September 12-16, 2018
           Southeast Regional and
           2019 USA Sporting Clays and FITASC Team Selection Shoot* 

if the Country Gentlemen are at either shoot, you will have found the gold standard.  Their shop is Alabama and not way too far from you.

http://www.gunfitter.com/


----------



## blackbear (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## JeffinPTC (Aug 11, 2018)

Second the Country Gentleman. I had my son’s 391 done overnight at an SCTP shoot years ago.  Still looks and works great.


----------



## killerv (Aug 14, 2018)

Larry Brewer in Macon does nice stock work, contact Ocmulgee Gun Club for his info.


----------



## JeffinPTC (Oct 1, 2018)

_Where would I get one to do it right?_

_https://www.berettausa.com/en-us/st...r-over-and-under/?shot#gat=Shotgun-Pad&mpp=24_


----------

